# Water and drain hookup problems with washer and septic system.



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

First check with local authorities as to what is acceptable. Around here, you can drain the laundry (grey water) into a dry well or into your septic not into a ditch. Mine goes into a dry well.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I would think a seperate Drywell, or by-passing the septic tank straight to the leechfield would work...


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

You've also got another problem in regards to that wire. If I understand you, the wire is just hanging out the wall? What does this wire go to? You can't have exposed romex fished through a wall and I would certainly take it up with the inspector that inspected the house before you closed on it. Something like that should have been addressed, and paid for, by the previous owner.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know where the wire comes from or goes to, yet - I do know the circuit that it's tied into, though - It honestly looks like an old wire that use to go to something, was cut, and never dealt with after that. My husband's idea is that they used it to electrify their old dog-fence that surrounded part of the backyard before we moved in.

It wasn't visible when we moved in, though. so I think maybe they tucked it up under the eave and then it fell down at some point, I'm not sure - but when I found it I cut it back to the wall and taped off the end.

Since it goes to nothing what I'll do when I remove all the wallboard in the laundryroom to hang drywall is just to find the beginning of the wire and remove it completely - I will *not* try to remove it if it ties directly into the fusebox - for that I will call in a pro. But I don't think it's *suppose* to be there. I think that they probably cut into an existing wire (like a lightswitch wire, perhaps) and then strung it from there.


----------

